# Onkyo Announces Three New RZ Series Models and a DTS:X Firmware Update



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Onkyo has released details about a second wave of products from its premier RZ Series of receivers. This new crop is comprised of three new models, including two powerful top-rung AVRs (THX Select2 Plus-certified 11.2 channel TX-RZ3100 and 9.2-channel TX-RZ1100) and a flagship preamp (11.2 channel PR-RZ5100). Pricing is $3199, $2199, and $2399 (respectively). Onkyo says all three models will begin shipping during September 2016.

The RZ Series is designed and manufactured with custom integration in mind. Therefore, Onkyo has included connectivity options ranging from RS-232, IR, and 12v triggers and PC setup, detachable power cables, and optional rack kits to ease installation difficulty and streamline control system integration.










_A front side look at the new TX-RZ1100._​

All three receivers possess backside 11.2 channel RCA outputs, in addition to Zone 2 pre-outs with independent HDMI outputs and a Zone 3 pre-out. The RZ1100 and RZ3100 take it one step further by delivering Zone 2 and 3 powered outputs capable of driving speakers in other rooms; all models ship with onboard FireConnect (compatible with wireless speaker options due for release in 2016).

All three models also carry technology enabling full 4K video functionality. This means they can accept HDCP 2.2 copy protected media and will play nicely with 4K/60 Hz video containing BT. 2020 color, High Dynamic Range, and 4:4:4 color space. The models also deliver on the audio front with Dolby Atmos and DTS:X sound. In addition, onboard DTS Neural:X technology up-mixes other HD audio formats (such as the prodigious DTS-HD MA legacy codec) to simulate immersive audio.










_Onkyo’s new 11.2 channel PR-RZ5100 preamp._​

The RZ3100 and RZ100 house onboard AccuEQ and AccuReflex technologies to optimally balance and phase-align sound. Onkyo says that all three models feature separate digital and analog circuitry to minimize interference, VLSX noise free processing on all channels, and low-hum transformers. 

In other Onkyo news, the company has dropped a hefty new firmware update that unlocks DTS: X functionality for the following 2016 and 2015 models:

TX-NR555 (2016 model)
TX-NR656 (2016)
TX-NR757 (2016)
TX-RZ610 (2016)
TX-RZ710 (2016)
TX-RZ810 (2016)
HT-R695/HT-S7800 (2016)
TX-NR646
TX-NR747
TX-RZ800
TX-RZ900.

In addition, the same firmware update will add Tidal and Deezer music streaming functionality to the above listed 2016 models (service activation required). It’s worthy to note that this firmware update must be applied via USB (it is not available over Wi-Fi or Network connections). Owners will need to recalibrate their system with AccuEQ post update.

For more information about the new firmware update, visit your model's product page or the downloads section at *onkyousa.com*.

_Image Credits: Onkyo_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Todd, can you find out it Onkyo has addressed the HDMI board issues? This has been the bug that has really hurt them. It has bit them hard with HTS members (I know I don't recommend them for that anymore). Would be great if they have.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I can ask again... I'll be at CEDIA in a few weeks. Hopefully a few of the reps that I know will be there.

I've asked about the HDMI issue in the past and Onkyo hasn't been willing to discuss it as a common problem. But, I'll see if they have any comment.


----------



## georgetgonzales (Sep 6, 2016)

Onkyo has released details about a second wave of products from its premier RZ Series of receivers.


----------



## vbphil (Jan 4, 2009)

I was able to complete the update over a network connection on my, TX-NR646.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

vbphil said:


> I was able to complete the update over a network connection on my, TX-NR646.


Huh... go figure...Onkyo was fairly clear about that not being the case. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Todd, did you remember/get a chance to discuss the HDMI board failures with the Onkyo rep at Cedia? It is actually a really important issue.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tonto said:


> Hey Todd, did you remember/get a chance to discuss the HDMI board failures with the Onkyo rep at Cedia? It is actually a really important issue.


Onkyo reps really aren't interested in diving into that issue, unfortunately. Wish I had more information on the matter. I do have one more contact to reach out to about it... give me some time and I'll see what kind of response I can get.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

So here's the skinny... not really any information that we don't already know:

There was a defective network chip on the HDMI board for some receivers manufactured between 2009 and 2012. Not sure how wide-spread that was, however Onkyo has in place a replacement program that has been running for years to address it. The standard limited warranty period for affected receivers has been extended to December 31, 2018. 

Click here of an overview of the issue & and to read about the program: http://www.onkyousa.com/Support/service_info.php

Aside from that, it appears that Onkyo identified and remedied the problem.

Curious, have you heard / read about the issue in 2013 or newer models?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

No, and I didn't even know that the issue had stopped in 2013. I guess I was just assuming the problem was continuing since there were so many posts about it. Onkyo has been a great company with some of the best customer support, as well as great bang for the buck. When the issues were going on, I found it difficult to recommend them like I did with other companies. Knowing they have resolved the problem is great for everybody. I will look into their products again. Thanks for the update, and I hope if anybody else was shying away because of this issue, they will be open to them again as well.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm a little surprised that this is still a topic. Onkyo has gone way beyond what most companies would. That says a lot to me about their commitment to the home entertainment industry. And if they left something like that without fixing it, they'd surely go down. I'm more disappointed with the exclusion of audyssey, but nerds like me seem to be the ones who care. Not the bigger buying audience. Fwiw, they fixed my 808 and it's still working great, 3 years later. 
I'd like to see behind the wizards curtain and if they're sharing with pioneer or planning to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I was indirectly told your path of thinking: Audyssey was basically removed to save cash because the typical buyer doesn't care. I've not had a chance to play around with the new proprietary system, but I do know Onkyo is constantly tweaking it.

The Onkyo and Pioneer brands share FireConnect tech...as far as I'm aware, though, much of the other tech is remaining separate.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think they should stay separate. I don't like things that are just rebranded from sister companies, or parent companies, Toyota/Lexus, Nissan/infinity etc. I do wonder about a tweaked version of mcacc under an Onkyo hood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I believe they are completely separate... Onkyo's version was in use prior to the acquisition...

I can certainly ask and see, however.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you're right. I was just wondering if Onkyo could benefit from the way pioneer handles RC. I haven't heard many reviews good or bad really, of accuEQ. Who knows. Maybe it's better! I've have used mcacc though and mostly liked its results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I think the RZ 800 and 900 line is too expensive considering they do not measure the sub distance and level independently like SUBEQ HT can. Better off with Pioneer SC line that do that plus you get 9.2 set up and MCACC Pro. Also Onkyo should just do away with Accueq and incorporate MCACC instead.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I think the RZ 800 and 900 line is too expensive considering they do not measure the sub distance and level independently like SUBEQ HT can. Better off with Pioneer SC line that do that plus you get 9.2 set up and MCACC Pro. Also Onkyo should just do away with Accueq and incorporate MCACC instead.




Yeah, how bout mcaccUEQ? (Muh-cack-ee-cue)
The irony is, you're right. Rz line is too expensive to exclude better software, but the biggest part of their market is the uninitiated who don't care. This is the rare time I think they could rebrand mcacc into Onkyo somehow. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Yeah, how bout mcaccUEQ? (Muh-cack-ee-cue)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! I can see something like that happening or AccurateMcacc lol!:grin2:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

MCACC is definitely one slick calibration tool... I thought the SC-99 sounded out of this world post calibration!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> MCACC is definitely one slick calibration tool... I thought the SC-99 sounded out of this world post calibration!




Agreed. I have an older 1019-ahk. Sounded great but ran out of gas in my room. I moved it to my bedroom system. The funny thing is it was only rated 10 watts less per channel(yeah I know) than my Onkyo but was also 10 lbs lighter,(power supply debate? lol) and just didn't respond to being pushed. 
Oh yeah, the point was, I like how mcacc works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

